# Medicare & The Cost of Cancer Treatment



## MJC-56 (Oct 15, 2015)

I thought this was helpful, so I am sharing the link.  It's an article on which parts of Medicare handle the cost of chemotherapy etc. and how much you might have to pay depending on your plan.  

https://medigapseminars.org/2015/10/09/medicare-and-the-cost-of-cancer-treatment/


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 15, 2015)

THIS is a phenomenal article... and clearly explains the difference between traditional Medicare and Medicare Advantage plans..   Anyone even considering giving up traditional Medicare plus a supplement REALLY needs to read this... and reconsider...


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 15, 2015)

Many years ago, I had to go on disability and because of this, I have medicare. For some years, I had a good insurance policy in addition to the medicare. Then the insurance company made changes and dropped me. I had to look into more options and my agent told me in order to purchase a regular supplement, it was going to cost me $800 and some dollars a month which I could not afford. The only option I had left was a Medicare Advantage plan. Now that I am getting close to turning 65, this article makes me think I should check into better insurance if they will insure me. For those of you who understand it better than I do, what is your opinion? If it's going to be $800 or more monthly, I still can't afford that!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 15, 2015)

AprilSun said:


> Many years ago, I had to go on disability and because of this, I have medicare. For some years, I had a good insurance policy in addition to the medicare. Then the insurance company made changes and dropped me. I had to look into more options and my agent told me in order to purchase a regular supplement, it was going to cost me $800 and some dollars a month which I could not afford. The only option I had left was a Medicare Advantage plan. Now that I am getting close to turning 65, this article makes me think I should check into better insurance if they will insure me. For those of you who understand it better than I do, what is your opinion? If it's going to be $800 or more monthly, I still can't afford that!



Medicare supplements are different from regular insurance policies.  So no it will not cost you $800 a month..  Probably around $150 or less a month


----------



## MJC-56 (Oct 15, 2015)

April - even if you have had pre-65 Medicare due to disability you get a new Initial Enrollment period where you can get any plan at the best price possible.  
Your Initial Enrillment period is the seven month window that is 3 months before and 3 months after the month you turn 65.
You will find Supplement plans will cost a fraction of what they charge to people who are pre-65 on Medicare.  
There is no reason you can't take a look now at what prices might be.  Even if you are a year or more away and the prices may change a little, they won't change that much.
Just be sure to use an independent agent that can show you all the plans and companies.  Prices vary a lot from one company to another.   https://medigapseminars.org/2015/09/20/do-i-need-an-insurance-agent-for-medicare/


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you to both of you for your helpful information. My agent is an independent agent so I will check with him and see what he tells me. I have a few months yet before I turn 65 so I will be doing my homework. Thanks again!


----------

